# Meet Brother Tehuti Evans



## My Freemasonry (May 21, 2017)

Tehuti Evans


Brother Tehuti Evans is a member of Redemption Lodge No. 24 MWPHGLDC. He is currently Secretary (and Past Master) of the David A. McWilliams Sr. Research and Education Lodge and also Grand Historian and Archivist for the Grand Lodge and Secretary and Keeper of the Seal and Archives for Jonathan Davis Consistory No. 1, ASSR,S.J., PHA.

Evans studied at Howard University, Federal City College, the University of the District of Columbia and Brandeis University in Waltham, Massachusetts where he pursued his doctoral studies.

Evans is a well traveled veteran of the Air Force where he was a military engineer and a decorated Vietnam War veteran.
















 








Continue reading...


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 22, 2017)

Sounds like a man that I would like to meet and talk to.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jun 3, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Sounds like a man that I would like to meet and talk to.


I couldn't agree more. We had the privilege of meeting earlier this year in St. Louis, MO during a National Convention. A very intelligent man with a nice personality.


----------

